# सामान्य मंच > नारी जगत > आधुनिक परिधान >  भारतीय साड़ियों के डिज़ाईन |

## pathfinder

..................................................  .................

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  ....

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  .........

----------


## pathfinder

मित्रों  अब कुछ गुजराती साड़ी एवं ब्लाउज़ के डिज़ाईन ...........

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  ......

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................

----------


## pathfinder

.................................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Saree_295.jpg (69.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Saree_305.jpg (95.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Saree_316.jpg (97.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

archana-veda-hires-kulumanali-audio5.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

archana-veda-hires-kulumanali-audio6.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

archana-veda-hires-kulumanali-audio7.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

archana-veda-hires-kulumanali-audio9.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

archana-veda-hires-kulumanali-audio10.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

item-girl-mallika-high-resolution1.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

kajal-businessman-photo-posters7.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

!richa -neerus-highres69.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

!richa-ne erus-highres69.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

!richa-neerus-highres69.jpg

----------


## Kamal Ji

richa-neerus-h ighres64.jpg

----------


## pathfinder

कढ़ाई (embroidery) वाली साड़ियां .......

----------


## pathfinder

कढ़ाई (embroidery) वाली साड़ियां

----------


## pathfinder

ब्लाउज़ नेक डिज़ाईन

----------


## pathfinder

बेक नेक डिज़ाइन

----------


## Salonee

ये क्या ........................................मेर   ही अवतार लगा दिया central

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

..................................

----------


## Salonee

..................................................  .

----------


## Salonee

........................................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Sameerchand

*भारतियों साड़ियों के प्रस्तुति के रूप में उतम भेट......काफी नयी और सौदर्य को अधिक आकर्षक बनाने वाली साड़ियाँ.....पाथ जी इसके लिए बधाई के काबिल हैं......कमल जी का सहयोग भी उतम हैं....दोनों मित्रों को .......*:salut::salut:

----------


## Salonee

..................................................  ......

----------


## Salonee

...............................................

----------


## pathfinder

ब्लाउज़ के भिन्न भिन्न डिज़ाईन ....

----------


## pathfinder

................................................

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  ......

----------


## Salonee

..................................................  ..........

----------


## Salonee

.................................

----------


## Salonee

...............................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

..................................................  ....................

----------


## thesmoker

काफी सुन्दर साडियां हैं

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

..............................................

----------


## Salonee

............................

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  ...

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  ......

----------


## pathfinder

..................................................  ....................

----------


## Sameerchand

..................................................  .........................

----------


## Sameerchand

..................................................  ...............................

----------


## Sameerchand

..................................................  ...........................

----------


## Sameerchand

..................................................  .............................

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................1

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................2

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................३

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................4

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................5

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................6

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...........................7

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ................................8

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................... 9

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ............................... 10

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................11

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................12

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................13

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................14

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................15

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................16

किरण खेर जी बनारसी साड़ी पहने हुए

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................17

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................18

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................19

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................20

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ...............................21

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................22

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................23

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................24

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................25

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................26

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................27

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................28

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................29

----------


## calvitf

कुछ बनारसी साड़ी ..............................30

----------


## calvitf

बनारसी साड़ी बनाते हुए कुछ फोटो ................

----------


## calvitf



----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

साडी कि मस्त और साडी वाली भी मस्त +++

सूत्र धारक को बधाई

----------


## ingole



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Ranveer

सीमा जी , ऊपर की तस्वीर काफी खूबसूरत है ....साडी भी और बाला भी |
______________________________________________
एक मेरी ओर से ...............

----------


## ks patak

000000000000000000000000

----------


## ks patak

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## umabua

........................

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

111111111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## Sameerchand

अति सुन्दर उमा जी..साडी के साथ साथ मॉडल भी बहुत सुन्दर हैं.... :):)

----------


## ks patak

उमा जी सुंदर अति सुंदर 


> `````````````````````Attachment 745744





> ```````````````````````Attachment 745745





> ``````````````````````Attachment 745746

----------


## ks patak

000000000000000000000

----------


## ks patak

000000000000000000000

----------


## umabua

> अति सुन्दर उमा जी..साडी के साथ साथ मॉडल भी बहुत सुन्दर हैं.... :):)


हौसलाअफजाई के लिए आभार एवं धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

गिजब की साड़ी है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## umabua

उत्साह बढाने  के लिए  धन्यवाद दोस्तों ...

----------


## umabua

.....................

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

.............................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

.............................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

............................

----------


## Salonee

............................

----------


## Salonee

.................................

----------


## Salonee

.............................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## vedant thakur

बहुत  बढिया बढिया साड़ियां दिखा रहे हैं मित्रों ........... लेकिन कहीं मेरी  जेब का खर्च न बढ़ जाये इसलिए चुपके चुपके देख रहा हूँ कहीं वो न आ जाये ..... हीहीही...

----------


## umabua

111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

> बहुत  बढिया बढिया साड़ियां दिखा रहे हैं मित्रों ........... लेकिन कहीं मेरी  जेब का खर्च न बढ़ जाये इसलिए चुपके चुपके देख रहा हूँ कहीं वो न आ जाये ..... हीहीही...



'उसकी' एक खुशी के लिए लोग पहाड़ का सीना चीर कर दरिया निकाल देते हैं और एक आप हैं बेदांत जी कि जेब हल्की होने से डरते हैं ......... नाट फेयर ...

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````Attachment 765254

----------


## umabua

```````````````````Attachment 765255

----------


## umabua

````````````````Attachment 765256

----------


## umabua

````````````````Attachment 765257

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

22222222222222222

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## vedant thakur

> 'उसकी' एक खुशी के लिए लोग पहाड़ का सीना चीर कर दरिया निकाल देते हैं और एक आप हैं बेदांत जी कि जेब हल्की होने से डरते हैं ......... नाट फेयर ...


मुझे आपके असहमत होने पर कोई आश्चर्य नही है क्यूंकि यह बात केवल कोई पुरुष ही समझ सकता है जिसे सब मेनेज करना होता है !!
लिमिटेड रिसोर्सेज़ में दो चार महंगे सूट दिलवाने के बाद राशन व् दूध वाले की उधारी चढ़ जाना ................ उफ्फ्फ आप नही समझेंगी !!
वैसे चित्र बहुत शानदार हैं जी और सूट भी एक से बढकर एक लाजवाब हैं !!

----------


## umabua

> मुझे आपके असहमत होने पर कोई आश्चर्य नही है क्यूंकि यह बात केवल कोई पुरुष ही समझ सकता है जिसे सब मेनेज करना होता है !!
> लिमिटेड रिसोर्सेज़ में दो चार महंगे सूट दिलवाने के बाद राशन व् दूध वाले की उधारी चढ़ जाना ................ उफ्फ्फ आप नही समझेंगी !!
> वैसे चित्र बहुत शानदार हैं जी और सूट भी एक से बढकर एक लाजवाब हैं !!


नज़रिया और अंदाज़ अलग अलग होते हैं ..

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Nice...........

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

111111111111

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




*बहुत सुंदर ...............लाजवाब*

----------


## pkj21

अब आपको हम क्या कहे जनाब

----------


## gupta rahul

अच्छा सूत्र हे जारी रखे good

----------

